# WIN A MODDED 3DS, create a pokemon competition



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

Ladies and Gentleman

Today I have decided to give something back to the site that has given me so much in return so I have decided to give away a modded Nintendo 2DS (i'm not rich)

This 2ds will run the latest version of RXTools and come with a 8gb sd card inside with 9.2 firmware and latest firmware emunand.

The 2DS will be PAL region but that shouldn't make a difference as modded 3DS can easily be made to be region free.

I will not not include any installed CIA's

Now down to the fun, all i'm asking you to do in order to win is to invent and draw a pokemon, along with move set and tell me why your pokemon is better than the rest.

Edit.
I've allowed the use of any image program, just so it doesn't disuade the people who have no skills with photoshop/paint.net etc don't worry I'll take any entry into consideration regardless of how bad the drawing is. I'll take the moveset and why you think your pokemon is better into great consideration as well.


This for example
*Picture*
this is move set
blah blah blah
and i think he's the best because he has a giant ginger moustache that has the ability to grab thors lightning bolts out of the sky and hurl them at the demon spawn of gary oak.

*RULES*

Drawings must be done in any imaging program
I will cover shipping upto £10 ($15) anything more than this will need to be covered by winner. should be enough to cover postage to USA and Australia so should cover anything in between
Winner must respond within 24 hours of being notified of winning, if nothing it will go to the runner up and so on
My decision is final
Competition ends 7th January 2016, gives people plenty of time
I'm not going to include a charger this is because every region is different and it'll be difficult for me to find one of the right voltage for your specific country
No cheating, I will be looking for slightly modified images of stuff already on the web to make sure, if you cheat you're out of the running
Open to every GBATemp member
If people start acting stupid or start trolling each other i'll close the competition, this is supposed to be fun for all, nobody needs trouble for joining in

Good Luck All

----------------------------
Edit:

Here it is, completely modded and ready to go

FBI homebrew is injected into the health and safety app on emunand only.

Hold L Trigger on boot to load up RXTools menu
Hold R Trigger on boot to load up sysnand

If you hold no buttons it will autoboot in Emunand

Oh and theres no stylus, I stupidly lost it


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 7, 2015)

might do this


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 7, 2015)

Pretty cool. I'll give this a try. Wish it was just whatever medium but I can live with it. Haha


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

Lets see how bad I could draw a Pokémon in MS paint.


----------



## mgrev (Dec 7, 2015)

Paint.NET Pls?


----------



## WeedZ (Dec 7, 2015)

Got this thread bookmarked


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2015)

Sweet I'll give it my all!


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

mgrev said:


> Paint.NET Pls?


sorry i want everyone to be on equal footing, some people don't have editing skills


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

yusuo said:


> sorry i want everyone to be on equal footing, some people don't have editing skills


So just to make sure that I understand the rules, we have to INVENT a pokémon in MSpaint, right?


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 7, 2015)

how can u possible determine where an image was created ?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2015)

yusuo said:


> Drawings must be done in MSPaint


Looks like I'm fucked


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> So just to make sure that I understand the rules, we have to INVENT a pokémon in MSpaint, right?


Yes, clarified in OP


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 7, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> how can u possible determine where an image was created ?


By googling the image itself


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> how can u possible determine where an image was created ?


there are image search engines out there that look for things like that


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Looks like I'm fucked


doesnt have to be perfect, i took that into consideration, if your moveset is good and your why it is better is good i'll take that into consideration, trust me I cant draw for shit in paint, so it doesnt have to be a picasso


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 7, 2015)

Can we use Photoshop cs6 for example and not MSPaint?


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 7, 2015)

so i create an image in photoshop and you can tell it wasnt paint ?


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> so i create an image in photoshop and you can tell it wasnt paint ?


I can now


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 7, 2015)

i aint entering , just curious.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd totally enter if I could draw in Inchworm Animation or Flipnote Studio 3D. Or something like that.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

Updated the OP


Tomato Hentai said:


> I'd totally enter if I could draw in Inchworm Animation or Flipnote Studio 3D. Or something like that.





mgrev said:


> Paint.NET Pls?


I've opened it up to any imaging program, bare in mind just cause you can draw doens't mean you'll win. I'll take other aspects into account. I can't draw at all on a computer so I won't hold it against people if they can't draw either, its about being inventive
Just curious to see what people come up with


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 7, 2015)

its a sahme you cant limit it to an app , but you see now what i was getting at.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

pwsincd said:


> its a sahme you cant limit it to an app , but you see now what i was getting at.


I do, thanks. There is no way to tell so what the point of saying no.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for doing this! I'll definitely try entering, I came up with the moveset and name already, I just need to come up with a nice design


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

Oldmandog.

Lol






Yes I know it's horrible, m'kay?

Type: Psychic

Movests:

Tackle
Agility
Psychic
Curse

Ability: Patience. It saves PP over repeatedly used attacks


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oldmandog.
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


I like this but no move set or why you think its the best


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)

yusuo said:


> I like this but no move set or why you think its the best


Type: Psychic

Movests:

Tackle
Agility
Psychic
Curse

Ability: Patience. It saves PP over repeatedly used attacks


----------



## yusuo (Dec 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Type: Psychic
> 
> Movests:
> 
> ...


Updated the original post for what i'm looking for


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 8, 2015)

I drew this pokemon on my phone. It's rather impressive!


Introducing....
WUBEON!!!


 
Move set:
Motivate - motivates team, doubling attack and speed.
Appreciate - WUBEON tells the opponent how important it is, making it disoriented and confused, lowering attack speed and defense.
Tacked - tackle.
Hyperbeam - something has to make it OP, ok?

It's a psychic pokemon cuz why not.

It's better than every other pokemon because the next best thing is an old man dog, plus this thing has hyperbeam.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm entering


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 8, 2015)

Spoiler








 This is Adorabully. It is a Dark/Fairy Type who lures its foes into a false sense of security and then flips on its head to reveal its true face. They can be quite vicious and are known to scare other Pokemon for a laugh. However, despite their cruel intent and menacing appearance, these Pokemon only eat berries and green vegetables. While they don't like other Pokemon, they are always very friendly towards humans.

Moveset:
Fake Tears
Baby Doll Eyes
Crunch
Night Slash

And, I think it's best, because it has two sides. Not just physically, but Adorabully can be extremely sweet and loving when in the presence of people as well as vicious and tough when battling other Pokemon.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 8, 2015)

Alright. I'm entering. Just a question, is there anything like a standard for the size? I want to make them as 64x64 sprites if possible.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 8, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Alright. I'm entering. Just a question, is there anything like a standard for the size? I want to make them as 64x64 sprites if possible.


You do what you think is best, no judgement, well there is that's how competitions work but you get what I mean


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 8, 2015)

I had the weirdest dream last night. I dreamed about an evil egg that gives you nightmares. Sounds silly, right? At first I though that I should invent a ground type Eeveelution for this competition, but after having such a weird dream, I thought it would be better to use my memories of the evil egg as my entry. With that out of the way, I present to you:

*Tamarenai
*
Name inspiration:
Tamago - Japanese word for "Egg"
Nemurenai - Japanese word for "Can't sleep"










​

Spoiler: Bigger images:



The concept art was drawn on a 3DS, according to my memories of the dream I had last night. The final images were made in Photoshop and Paint.












Pokédex entry:
It can enter people's dreams and turn them into nightmares, no matter how good the dreams were previously. 

Type: Dark/Psychic 

Ability: Bad Dreams - Reduces the HP of sleeping opposing Pokémon.

Moveset:

-Hypnosis
-Nightmare
-Dream Eater
-Dark Pulse

Well, that's my entry, good luck to everyone!


----------



## nxwing (Dec 8, 2015)

There goes the second entry, I think. I'll try and cook one up in the following weeks or days.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Dec 8, 2015)

this is the perfect source for inspiration:


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Dec 8, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I had the weirdest dream last night. I dreamed about an evil egg that gives you nightmares. Sounds silly, right? At first I though that I should invent a ground type Eeveelution for this competition, but after having such a weird dream, I thought it would be better to use my memories of the evil egg as my entry. With that out of the way, I present to you:
> 
> *Tamarenai
> *
> ...


Hey. If tour going to use pbc, don't use my sprite >: (


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 8, 2015)

Does Pokemon Art Academy/New Art Academy 3DS count as a program? That's how I painted my Evil Pikachu avatar, pretty sure I can come up with something unique if I bother to think for five minutes.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 8, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Hey. If tour going to use pbc, don't use my sprite >: (


I just thought it would be the best to use the make BW2 trainer because it's the newest one on the list xD I would've chosen the XY protagonist if he were available lol

I just left it like this and added Tamarenai in Photoshop


----------



## JadeX92 (Dec 8, 2015)

Flameder

Ability : Blaze 
Hidden Ability : Shadow Illusion ( Normal and Fighting type doesnt work on this Pokemon)

Move set
-     Tackle
-     Leer
Lv 6 Ember
Lv 9 Taunt
Lv15 Mach Punch
Lv17 Flame Wheel
Lv23 Play Nice
Lv25 Fire Punch
Lv31 Karate Chop
Lv33 Quick Guard
Lv39 Double Team
Lv41 Facade
Lv47 Submission
Lv50 Flare Blitz

He's a Fire Starter, simple design. Well he's the best because he's gonna be the starter that anyone would. This design was actually done by my younger brother 4 years old ! Not going to have any hopes of winning, but at least he tried (:


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

gonna enter later


----------



## cokacommando (Dec 13, 2015)

can we invent megas?


----------



## yusuo (Dec 13, 2015)

cokacommando said:


> can we invent megas?


create a pokemon, so you could create a new mega of a non existing pokemon


----------



## cokacommando (Dec 13, 2015)

yusuo said:


> create a pokemon, so you could create a new mega of a non existing pokemon


oh ok thanks for the quick reply!


~~~EDIT~~~

Here he is!
Not expecting to win any art awards but it's worth a shot!!! Hope you like him!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 15, 2015)

Introducing Fattata! (I'm being serious)
When a horrible accident happened in a laboratory in the Kanto region, a Snorlax and Rattata we're conjoined together!
Using the agility of a Rattata but the strength and durability of a Snorlax, Fattata is amazing!

(I know my artwork sucks)

Ability: Thick Fat (The Pokémon's thick fat lowers the amount of damage this Pokémon takes against Fire and Ice based attacks.)

Normal Type

Moveset:

Body Slam
Quick Attack
Curse
Super Fang


I think fattata is the best because i worked hard to make him (I have had no computer drawings before), and that he has a really cool (And slightly believable backstory)!
I also think that seeing something like this in the Pokemon world would be really cool. We don't have many pokemon that we're created in labs that aren't legendaries!

Thanks guys! My little brother just broke my 3DS so i hope i win! Good luck to all!


----------



## yusuo (Dec 19, 2015)

Decided to make this a 2ds as they're easier to get hold of. Come on people get your entries in


----------



## Sliter (Dec 19, 2015)

nice man! I want to try!
Hope I win because I'm almost a year with my 3DS broken lolo /shot/
Well thanks for this opportunity!

also, how many time we can enter? just one entry?


----------



## yusuo (Dec 19, 2015)

Sliter said:


> nice man! I want to try!
> Hope I win because I'm almost a year with my 3DS broken lolo /shot/
> Well thanks for this opportunity!
> 
> also, how many time we can enter? just one entry?


One entry per person keep it fair and all that. And it's now a 2ds, as they were easier to find


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

yusuo said:


> One entry per person keep it fair and all that. And it's now a 2ds, as they were easier to find


Ok! Thanks for the info! I hope mine wasnt too silly i thought it was a really good idea! Being that my 3DS is broken i also really hope i win!


----------



## Sliter (Dec 19, 2015)

yusuo said:


> One entry per person keep it fair and all that. And it's now a 2ds, as they were easier to find


It's allright being a 2Ds!  but whats is broke here is a 3DS ahah /die/
ok them ! hope yu like what I'm planing hehe
Also, it have to be more for fun/for the lulz or a serious entry? The attacks could be created or just the existing ones?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll definitely enter.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's Maithero!
Name inspiration: Myth, My, Mai. Ther is based on Lythero, the youtuber. The O at the end is based on Lion-O from Thundercats.
Type: Fire/Poison
Moveset:
Fire Blast: represents the Lion's fiery spirit.
Last Resort: represents the Goat's stubborn personality.
Poison Fang: represents the Serpent's toxicity.
Secret Power: represents what little we know about this new pokemon.

Maithero is the best pokemon over the other entrants because it's something Nintendo or Game Freak could have made up themselves. It isn't a generic Psychic type (Which imo are super easy to come up with and draw because they are straight from your imagination.) He has direct influence from Greek Mythology, which is reflected in his name. Maithero is unique because any monster can be thrown into a game, it takes true talent to twist it into the main story. Maithero could be twisted into the story of a pokemon game just like new legendary pokemon are. Here's how I think the story would play out: You're a 10 year old girl/boy who just got their first pokemon. All your life, you've been told of the legend of Maithero. Recordings of sightings of this pokemon are strewn throughout the region and your dad was killed during a battle with Maithero. The battle took place on Mount Silver and he was killed when severe weather conditions caused him to lose his footing and be blown off the side of the mountain. His body was never found. People have since assumed that Maithero was a killer pokemon yet there have been no other recorded casualties. Nobody has ever seen Maithero again. You take your dad's old journals and take it upon yourself to avenge his death.   You finally have a purpose again in the game, since pokemon has lost it's slogan of "Gotta catch em all" a long time ago because it's nearly impossible to catch em all now. You fight your way across a brand new region trying to find out everything you can about Maithero. After developing strong bonds with your pokemon after fighting through gyms and trainers, you learn that Maithero didn't really kill your father. You decide to go back to the place where your dad was allegedly killed by Maithero. You venture through some of the hardest battles in all of the pokemon games to reach the peak of Mount Silver. Once at the peak, Maithero is waiting for you. Furious winds batter you just like they did your father. You challenge Maithero to a fight and it's is very difficult to win. His raw power is a formidable foe to your team, but not even a legend can break the bonds you've made with your pokemon. This final part determines the ending of the game, If you try to catch Maithero, a message will appear telling you that you can't catch trainers pokemon. The Ball bounces off Maithero and lands in the snow. Your character is very confused, there is no trainer giving Maithero commands. You know that your father was the last man to see Maithero. You know that Maithero has never been seen again and has probably been here a very long time based on the shelter it seems to have at the peak of Mount Silver. You have a stunning realization: Your father caught Maithero. After brief dialogue, your character decides to leave Maithero at the peak of Mount Silver, forever. If you don't try to catch Maithero, you never learn that Maithero was your father's pokemon and you successfully knock it out, leaving it to freeze to death at the top of Mount Silver. With no medical attention possible, Maithero will die and never see another human ever again. Maithero will fade into a pointless Children's story with few new adventurers coming for it again. The selection that do come, will be *gravely* disappointed.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 28, 2015)

Here is my entry, @yusuo!


----------



## yusuo (Dec 31, 2015)

Bought the 2DS today, its the black and blue version 



Will come modded as promised, only a few days left


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 31, 2015)

It ends in exactly 1 week! I can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## Sliter (Dec 31, 2015)

yusuo said:


> Bought the 2DS today, its the black and blue version
> View attachment 34013
> Will come modded as promised, only a few days left


Great! o3o
ah I need to make my part  yet!!! noo wait for meeee  .A.
haha ok I will do something!


----------



## Devin (Dec 31, 2015)

We're gonna have to close the entries because what I'm about to show you is the winner. I'm currently talking with Nintendo about adding it into the next Pokemon as DLC.

May I present to you. Rockman.



Spoiler











You think that's all? Rockman is here to please with his evolution.



Spoiler











Shhh. I know what you're saying. "How did Nintendo not think of this? This Pokemon can't get any better than this!" And I'm here to tell you that it can get better. Despite his name Rockman is a flying water type Pokemon with a long distance cousin that happens to be a psychic type. Hence why he can sense what his opponents are going to do next with his special ability. "Cross eyes". This Pokemon. No. This Legendary Pokemon only has one move. The only move he'll need to kick another Pokemon's ass.



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

Devin said:


> We're gonna have to close the entries because what I'm about to show you is the winner. I'm currently talking with Nintendo about adding it into the next Pokemon as DLC.
> 
> May I present to you. Rockman.
> 
> ...


Geodude anyone?


----------



## plasma (Dec 31, 2015)

Nothing was mentioned about hand drawn stuff so if allowed, thats what my submission will be.

Now may I present to you, the drawing that I did with a fractured wrist and a large amount of patience...


Spoiler











The Ghost-Dragon type Pokemon - *Yeyeba *_(pronounced Y-EYE-BA, like the word for sword in Japanese, (yaiba) but...punny)_
Yeyeba's ability is *Infinite Glaring* - When the opponents's Pokemon is about to attack, this ability will activate. Yeyeba glares at the opposing Pokemon until it panics and is thrown off guard, thus cancelling its attack. _Note - this only has a 25% of working
_
Yeyeba's moveset would be:
Static Glare - 5/5PP - Ghost - The Pokemon glares at the opponent with all eyes on its body, leaving the opposition Paralyzed and confused.
Shadow Force
Eerie Sword - 10/10PP - Power: 90 - Ghost - Mustering the power of the shadows, the user cloaks its many swords in a dark, eerie aura, and slashes the opponent multiple times.
Shadow Dragon's Fang - 5/5PP - Power: 120 - Dragon - The user cloaks itself in a shadow-like aura and appears behind the opponent. Using the power of the Shadow Dragon, the user bites down on the opponent with such force, that even the user takes recoil damage.

I think mine is better than the rest because 1) the name - the name is a pun and everyone loves puns. If you dont, your in denial. 2) I could actually see a Pokemon like this in the games, I just lack good design skills  3) I also live in the UK so HURRAY FOR LOW SHIPPING COSTS

EDIT: Here is the more sucky MS Paint version 


Spoiler: MS Paint version (warning: it sucks)


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 31, 2015)

Rules said any imaging program Plasma. That means it had to be done on a computer. Nice drawing though, it looks great.


----------



## plasma (Dec 31, 2015)

Ah damn it, lets see what @yusuo says haha

edit: redrawing it in paint lmao


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 31, 2015)

Might as well post my Pokemon now!


Meet Goblic! (Pronounced _Gob-lish_) I guess you could call him the Trubbish of this non-existant generation of Pokemon. (No idea why I decided to draw him in mspaint when I have better software.) His name is a mix of the words _gobble _and _delicious_, since he looks like a thanksgiving turkey. Goblic is a flying type Pokemon, even though his evolution (which probably looks like a bigger, angrier version with big wings or something, hey why not make him a fighting type too?) can learn fly, not Goblic.

The average height of a Goblic is 75cm. If you were using a Goblic for competitive battle, he would be useful as the Pokemon that can drop the accuracy of your foe's pokemon.

Goblic's Pokedex entry could be something like "_A quite shy Pokemon that is popular for it's resemblance to a thanksgiving turkey, the opening on their head is known to release pleasant smells on rare occasions._"

A generic moveset for a Goblic could go a little something like:
Pound
Double Slap
Double Team
Attract _(Since other Pokemon too like their smell)

EDIT: Since somebody asked if they could upload their concept art for their Pokemon, I decided to upload some (not fantastic imo)quick sketches and doodles of Goblic I made a while ago!
_


Spoiler: large low quality doodles (heheh)



A happy turkey!
_



_
A chillin' turkey!
_




_A turkey and an otter; an unlikely duo!
_



_


----------



## MionissNio (Dec 31, 2015)

I made this guy back when I was young, using other Pokemon parts as guide tho.

Here it is La incrivine!

Type Fire/Grass.
Ability Extinguish, loses fire type when hit with a water move.
Hidden ability : Carbonilize, after each turn toxic fumes are released damaging the foe but decreasing accuracy.

Height is four feet and seven inches and weighs 50 pounds.

Dex entry: It was said to be a grass type Pokemon who once saved all its friends in a forest fire since then their kind has been able to absorb fire.
Dec entry 2: There are many Stories of this Pokemon abducting those who start fires in forests and consuming them with its fire.


Update : Added a detailed line work!
Moveset:
Flamethrower a simple move best to defend against bug and ice types
Gigs drain
To get noticable healing and acceptable damage
Or grass pledge to combine with fire pledge.
and defend from Rock types.
Growth
For increase in attacks and defense.
Fire pledge


----------



## plasma (Dec 31, 2015)

Added an MS paint version of mine haha, so now I AM eligible for this


----------



## yusuo (Jan 1, 2016)

And it is done









Nows your chance people


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice job Yusuo! Is the second screenshot menuhax?


----------



## Sliter (Jan 1, 2016)

ahhh axnxiety intensifies xD


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 1, 2016)

Sliter said:


> ahhh axnxiety intensifies xD


I know man! I thought I had this in the bag, but after reading the entries again, I'm not so sure. Great work everybody! Did you ever make an entry? I could've sworn you did.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 1, 2016)

Posting for later. Can't draw right now.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 1, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I know man! I thought I had this in the bag, but after reading the entries again, I'm not so sure. Great work everybody! Did you ever make an entry? I could've sworn you did.


this is a reason of the anxiety , I haven't finished mine yet because alot of to do here hahaha , and really have nice entries to  compete with (against?) o3o


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 1, 2016)

May the best mon win! ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Sliter (Jan 1, 2016)

yeah!"
Also, happy new year everyone ! o3o


----------



## cots (Jan 1, 2016)

This is barnabus. I've never played Pokemon so I'm not sure what else to say, but I'd love to get a 3DS so I can write some killer guides for the forums. My pokemon is the best because I used a drawing pad in MS Paint to make him with. Plus, he likes to eat herbs.

Moveset:

Shiruken 
Sie-kek-harukin
Spinning Star Kick


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 1, 2016)

-sighs- I suck at drawing/computer art no way I'll win that's why i scrapped my fan game Pokemon Uranium/Plutonium versions that and the nuke plant disaster in Japan


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 1, 2016)

Deffenatly going to enter. I will be back in a few hours


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 1, 2016)

Days like today I wish I knew how to draw awesome images 

Name: Toxand

Type: Sand / Psychic

Weakness: Water
Strength: Poison

Description:
This Pokemon is weak to water but is able to swim in pools of toxic just fine. It it 0.40m tall and weighs 8.0 kg. It's strong against Poison types.It is an ancient Pokemon believed to be around for Millions of years. I think this Pokemon is the best because using its ancient powers it can control things with his mind and it is also able to shoot poison from its feet.

Pokedex Entry:
With it being weak to water, It is somehow immune to puddles of toxic.

Where can it be found:
It can be found in the dessert near oil spills left from trucks riding along the sand.

Moves:
Lv 1: Sand Attack
Lv 1: Tackle
Lv 7: Headbutt
Lv 10: Toxic Splash
Lv 12: Sandstorm
Lv 15: Sand Tomb
Lv 16: Poison Sting
Lv 17: Poison Kick
Lv 20: Sandstorm
Lv 22: Poison Jab
Lv 25: Dig
Lv 27: Rock Tomb

Evolves:
It evolves at Level 28

Edit: opps forgot to add the name I added it now


----------



## MionissNio (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone who says they cannot draw are wrong, just practice and you will draw just as well as anyone else. Start from now and in an year or so you won't remember your previous skills!


----------



## yusuo (Jan 1, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Nice job Yusuo! Is the second screenshot menuhax?


It is menuhax yes. Everything works as it's supposed to. Stopped short of installing any cia files, thought I'd leave that upto the winner


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 1, 2016)

Hell I'm down, and I already have about 110 of my own fake Pokemon (I was a bit of a geek in highschool) all I have to do now is think of which one I wanna use 

Is it ok it include it's evolution's?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 1, 2016)

Are you allowed to modify wants you submitted?


----------



## yusuo (Jan 1, 2016)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Hell I'm down, and I already have about 110 of my own fake Pokemon (I was a bit of a geek in highschool) all I have to do now is think of which one I wanna use
> 
> Is it ok it include it's evolution's?


I think most people have created a new pokemon, there was one with a new evolution of rattata but you want to make it stand out

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Are you allowed to modify wants you submitted?


Yes, I'm not going to judge until the 8th Jan so whatever it is you've submitted needs to be finalised then. As long as you don't have multiple entries alls good


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Jan 1, 2016)

yusuo said:


> I think most people have created a new pokemon, there was one with a new evolution of rattata but you want to make it stand out



Oh no sir, no modded Pokemon with me all brand spankin new ones


----------



## yusuo (Jan 1, 2016)

Ok so I got a little bored, below is exactly what who ever wins this will be getting

FBI homebrew is injected into the health and safety app on emunand only.

Hold L Trigger on boot to load up RXTools menu 
Hold R Trigger on boot to load up sysnand

If you hold no buttons it will autoboot in Emunand

Oh and theres no stylus, I stupidly lost it


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2016)

Wonderful!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 1, 2016)

Will you have a top 5 or will you just say a winner Yusuo?


----------



## yusuo (Jan 1, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Will you have a top 5 or will you just say a winner Yusuo?


I don't know how a top 5 will work as there is only one prize


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 1, 2016)

yusuo said:


> I don't know how a top 5 will work as there is only one prize


Maybe say top 5 entries but only number 1 gets a prize. I'm sure everybody would like to know how they did if they don't win. A top 5 would show "Hey, you didn't win but you were close!"


----------



## Sliter (Jan 1, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Maybe say top 5 entries but only number 1 gets a prize. I'm sure everybody would like to know how they did if they don't win. A top 5 would show "Hey, you didn't win but you were close!"


yeah I agree this is interesting XD maybe just the common top3? (depends the number of entries? xD)


----------



## yusuo (Jan 1, 2016)

Sliter said:


> yeah I agree this is interesting XD maybe just the common top3? (depends the number of entries? xD)


I shall do the top 3 if you so wish it


----------



## Sliter (Jan 2, 2016)

yusuo said:


> I shall do the top 3 if you so wish it


well just a sugestion, if you like that xD 
Hope you like more my entry >w> haha /runs to work on it /


----------



## Rodrigo Ruelas (Jan 2, 2016)

_This is *Efiáltis* *(εφιάλτης*, nightmare in greek), it is a *psychic-dark-ghost* type Pokémon, that means it is powerful enough to face each Pokémon in existence. 
It can look cute, but at the same time it can look creepy, it has an eye on its headpiece, that eye is even creepier than Efiáltis itself, that eye is hypnotic and make at foes losing control and to be so vulnerable. When the enemy is back to normal it is weak enough to continue with the fight. The fight tactics of Efiáltis are awesome, it can absorb vital energy of the enemy, reflect attacks, confusing, summon ghost minions, it even can attack at trainers to predict the orders who he/she is preparing. 

*Moveset* (all the moveset was made by me (i guess, i used cool names))*:*

_
*Psychic attacks:*

_*Reflecting mirror* (this attack can reflect projectiles and energy, just like Palutena´s attack)._

_*Confusing* (this attack works alongside with Illuminati eye)._

_*Illuminati eye* (this attack can hypnotize just like Medusa can turn into stone with the minimun eye contact, the enemy is confusing and is only focused _
_on the eye)._

_*Prediction *(this attack is against trainers and make them easy to predict the next order who he/she is going to say)._



*Dark attacks:
*
_*
Absorbing *(this attack absorbs vital energy from the foes and make them weaker).
*
Dark smoke *(this attack is visual only, make at enemies dizzy).
*
Dark halo *(this attack consists in refraction of light, that means that all is darkness, at more darkness more powerful 
Efiáltis is)._

_*Dark minions *(Efiáltis summons dark helpers who can take part on battles)._

*
Ghost attacks:*

*Ghost minions *(_Efiáltis summons ghost helpers who can take part on battles)._

*Teletransportation *(Efiáltis vanishes in the air, and reappears on each part of the perimeter).

*Poltergeist *(Efiáltis got invisible and makes surprise attacks).

*Psychophony *(Efiáltis makes loud sounds that make at foes leave battles).



_*Efiáltis* *(εφιάλτης) is the best Pokémon becuase it doesn't need to make short-range attacks to be very effective.*_
_*its attacks are more defensive, is the only Pokémon who can attack at trainers and use partners during battles to be more successful and the winning combination. So Efiáltis is a flawless Pokémon.
*_


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 2, 2016)

I lost


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 2, 2016)

I really want to know how everyone is so good at MSPaint yet I suck at it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yusuo said:


> Edit.
> I've allowed the use of any image program, just so it doesn't disuade the people who have no skills with photoshop/paint.net etc don't worry I'll take any entry into consideration regardless of how bad the drawing is. I'll take the moveset and why you think your pokemon is better into great consideration as well.


Oops.


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 2, 2016)

Can our Pokémon be an unexisting evolution of a existing Pokémon?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 2, 2016)

Spoiler










Here's my entry. It's name is Xyrus (pronounced Zyrus). and he is a psychic-dark type.

His moveset is:
Shadow Ball: The Pokemon creates a Ball of shadow and uses it as a projectile
Sonic Scream: The Pokemon creates a loud noise making the opponent dizzy
Dark Sun: Able to take energy from the sun and convert it into darkness (in fields with sunlight only)
Flash Sword: Allows the Pokemon to manifest darkness into a sword and use it against the opponent
Shadow Summon: Allows the Pokemon to call upon Shadow Beings
Dark Shade: Makes the current battle stage pitch-black
"Suprise!": Performs Dark Shade then a barrage of Shadow Balls along with Flash Sword

I think he's the best Pokemon because he uses darkness to the fullest extent, he is great at short-ranged attacks and long-ranged attacks, he can convert any light into darkness, has Telekinesis, and doesn't really need defense with the Dark Shade move.


----------



## yusuo (Jan 2, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> Can our Pokémon be an unexisting evolution of a existing Pokémon?


It's upto you, but obviously you want it to stand out


----------



## john.jingle (Jan 2, 2016)

Early concept art
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hallowkin (Grass/Ghost)
Hallowkin is the result of a failed summoning on Halloween. It is known to attack random trainers in hopes of encountering its original summoner to fulfill its final form.
When in a jovial mood, it tends to stalk and scare unsuspecting prey, Pokemon and trainers alike, as a prank.
In combat, it uses its claws and its sickle shaped tail for physical attacks and manipulates nether energy for special moves.  In addition, it specializes in status effects (such as Burn, Toxic, Paralysis, Confusion, Disable, Type Change, and Item Denial) to cripple the enemy pokemon before finishing it off with a Hex attack.

Mega Evolves to Mega Hallowkin via holding mail with the text, "INVOCARE"
Mega Hallowkin Concept Art




It is said that it captures the soul of every Pokemon it has fainted under its cap as a source of sustenance.  The glow of its cap grow brighter with each successive capture and dimmer when weak.

Abilities
Cursed Body
Levitate
Unburden

Stats
HP: 65
Atk: 80
Def: 65
SpAtk: 100
SpDef: 80
Spd: 105

Moveset (levelup)
01 Astonish
01 Vine whip
01 Confuse ray
01 Curse
01 Disable
10 Pursuit
14 Shadow sneak
19 Thief
23 Haze
28 Omnious wind
34 Nasty plot
37 Night Slash
40 Hex
45 Forest curse
50 Destiny bond
53 Dark Pulse
58 Shadow Ball
62 Trick or Treat
66 Voodoo (Dark) - The user sacrifices 1/4th of its own HP to create a substitute with twice the user's HP.  All damage done to the substitute will return to the target in two turns.  If the substitute breaks before or on the second turn, this deals no damage to the target.


That was pretty fun, used Paint Tool SAI for this particular submission.  I used to make fakemons back in middle school but this idea has been my favorite ever since then and I'm glad I got to redo it.  I didn't want to make my moveset or stats too crazy and only made up one move because I wanted to make it unique for my pokemon.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 2, 2016)

I was originally planning on just entering Jelspera, but I decided to make its baby form, and a Pseudo-Legendary evolution at the last minute. I hope I win and good luck to all of you!

*Baby form:*



Spoiler: Jeltini










Name: Jeltini (Combination of "Jellyfish" and "Tini". The name is a rip-off of Dratini.)

The Baby-Jellyfish Pokemon

Type: Water

Height: 2 '3

Weight: 100 lb

Abilities: Water Absorb, Clear Body

Ideal Move Set:
Waterfall
Aqua Jet
Aqua Ring
Return

Pokedex Entry:
Jeltini are very small and weak, and usually rely on Jelspera and Jelectra to find them food. Although its attack isn't to good, its defense is above average for a baby Pokemon. It likes to hang around beaches looking for people to play with.

Stats:
Hp: 40
Atk: 15
Sp. Atk: 5
Def: 30
Sp. Def: 30
Spd: 30

*Base form:*



Spoiler: Jelspera










Name: Jelspera (Combination of "Jellyfish" and "Spear" with an "a" at the end so people can't call it "Jelsperm".)

The Jelly-Spear Pokemon

Type: Water

Height: 9 '4

Weight: 250 lb

Abilities: Water Absorb, Clear Body
Hidden: Puncture (All "stabbing" moves do 1.5x damage.)

Ideal Move Set:
Waterfall
Horn Drill
Poison Jab
Tentacle Leech (It's 1st signature attack. Basically a water type Horn Leech. Learns when it evolves from Jeltini.)

Pokedex Entry:
Jelspera like to hunt underwater in small groups. They mainly pray on the eggs of other water type Pokemon, but also like to snack on coral or seaweed. Although Jelspera look threatening, they are actually very friendly towards both humans and Pokemon, and almost never attack unless provoked.

Stats:
Hp: 100
Atk: 45
Sp. Atk: 10
Def: 100
Sp. Def: 85
Spd: 70

*Evolution with a thunder stone:*



Spoiler: Jelectra










Name: Jelectra (Combination of "Jellyfish" and "Electric" with an "a" at the end so people can't call it "Elect-sperm". Okay that last part wasn't true. It just sounds cooler.)

The Electric Spear Pokemon

Type: Water-Electric

Height: 7 '5

Weight: 220 lb

Abilities: Water Absorb, Clear Body
Hidden: Puncture

Ideal Move Set:
ElectricHorn (It's 2nd signature attack. Does 90 damage with an accuracy of 75%. Learns when it evolves from Jelspera.)
Horn Drill
Poison Jab
Tentacle Leech

Pokedex Entry:
Jelectra will eat nearly anything. Anything ranging from other Pokemon, to small ships! Unlike Jelspera, Jelectra are extremely hostile, and will swim near boats and rip holes in them to eat whatever's inside. There greatest enemies are Sharpedo, and they are constantly fighting over territory.

Stats:
Hp: 110
Atk: 135
Sp. Atk: 60
Def: 90
Sp. Def: 80
Spd: 125

I think mine will win because:

1.  Anything with a narwhal horn and spears for arms is automatically bad-ass.

2.  I was able to spell narwhal correctly without using spell check.

3. They have backgrounds, and everyone loves backgrounds.

4. PSEUDO-LEGENDARY!!!


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 3, 2016)

This is my entry for the contest

*Tantibuff* , The Interception Pokemon
(A mix between the word *infestantibus*(Latin for "aggressive")  and the animal name Buffalo (as this Pokémon is based off the African buffalo))

National Pokedex #*750*
Type: *Dark*/Fighting
*Abilities*: Huge power, Pressure and *Resolve* 
*Height*: 1.6 m
*Weight*: 312.7 kg
*Gender*- Male
*Location* -Route 21 of Kalos, Route 10 of Unova, and rarely on Route 29 of Johto
*Pokedex Entry*- This very proud pokemon can be spotted traversing fields within herds, or sending a vehicle flying from its side. Tantibuff can act barbaric provoked or not. This pokemon is all about dominance and power, and this philosophy applies in battle. It's strategy mainly focuses on toppling and overwhelming its opponents, and exploiting any chance to catch them from their side. This species has long history in competition with Bouffalant.
Other History- Tantibuff were like foot soldiers in the great Pokémon war ended by the powerful king (Trainer AZ from Pokémon X and Y) They were rivaled only by Golurk and Bouffalant. They purged the Golurk species almost completely from existence, which explains the lack of Golurk now. They didn't see Bouffalant as great as a threat as Golurk, so they were not as harsh to their kind. Ever since the end of the war, the violent actions of the Tantibuff have not been as frequent as they were before. They still are an aggressive group, and never shy away from any challenge. Tantibuff like to spend their days performing rough activities such as crushing boulders and wrestling with each other. They show great respect to anyone that can best or equal their strength.
*Learnset*-
Start- Headbutt
Start- Bulk Up
Start- Beat Up
Lv 11- Detect
Lv 19 - Power-Up Punch
Lv 26- Mean Look
Lv 29 - Counter
Lv 30 - Submission
Lv 38- Sucker Punch
Lv 45 - Earthquake
Lv 49 - Superpower
Lv 55 - Brute Surge (-signature move-)
Lv 61 - Giga Impact
Lv 70 - Outrage


*Brute Surge* is a Status type move in which Tantibuff drops his Special Attack and Special Defense for a boost in Attack, evasiveness and the critical-hit ratio for 4 turns. Tantibuff's eyes and yellow markings on it's chest will glow during this time .

Fanmade Ability *Resolve* - Everytime Tantibuff is struck by a physical attack in battle it's Attack stat rises. The pp for the last move Tantibuff used will also increase by 1.   

*Breeding matchups*
Ditto (Universal)
Hariyama
Medicham
Meinshao


Why I think this Pokémon is the best? I KNOW it's the best B)
I think the concept for this Pokémon stems from my drive to be the best, and love for achieving my goals. It has a lot of work put into it, and even if I don't win I'm still glad I donated time into creating it.
This Pokémon is a champion, a nickname I'm very fond of.
It was made to be the best, and I hope it fulfills it's task.
Good luck to everyone ^-^

*Image*


Spoiler: Tantibuff


----------



## pikpol (Jan 3, 2016)

*Intro:*
After researching the whole day and getting some inspiration I finally made a Fakemon I am proud of.
I tried to draw Fakemon when I was younger, but it was always a copy of other Pokémon(parts from multiple Pokémon put into one)
But this time I came up with a fresh idea and I hope more people will like it.

*Story and information:*
This Pokémon is a (legendary) spirit Pokémon. This Pokémon can be found in remote places. It likes to be alone, but is eager for a good battle. It always wants to win and will do anything to achieve that goal. Its ability gives him often some advantages in battle. It's also a fast Pokémon, this is another advantage. Its body and the ability to float in the air, gives it almost no friction and therefore high speed.

Because it lives in remote places, people don't know much about it. It is said it once was a human and that the soul of the human is captured in the red core in its head. The red core is veiled in dark matter. This dark matter is actually its body. The hard shell and the core keeps the dark matter together and makes it able to move. The sleeves are also part of the Pokémons body and are made of this dark matter. It can float with the magical power within its core. However, people don't know much about this magical power and how it actually works. The magical power is only visible to humans when the Pokémon attacks or uses his ability. What they do know, is that the Pokémon can obtain energy from trees and plants, but also from rocks. And if the light of its dark matter (the pink light on the end of its head) goes out, it will go into another form. This form was only seen on wall inscriptions and not further discovered. Based on these wall inscriptions, it is believed that the yellow spot on its core, controls the two yellow rings on the side of its shell.

*Why this Pokémon is awesome:*
This Pokémon is awesome, as it creates powerful attacks with the dark matter which forms its body. It can use the energy from its core to create special energy balls. And with such a great speed and attack, it will only hurt the opponent... a lot.
All the moves it can learn helps it to achieve his goal; winning. It wants to win every time and will achieve that goal by giving everything it has got. That is so special about this Pokémon, it wants to fulfill its dream and gives everything it has got. It also has a dark but pleasant overall look. So it doesn't scare off other Pokémon and makes it able to communicate with other Pokémon, if necessary. However, this Pokémon is the best, because it has so much depth in its design. Everything has a meaning. All the attacks and general information has been thought over many, many times. It is a powerful, but also helpful Pokémon for your team. Its ability can help you to get an advantage over your opponent. Its special tutor attack makes it unique and gives the Pokémon a powerful move to blow away the opponents. Together with its wish, it will be guaranteed you'll win more battles with it in your team.

*So here is the general information:*


Spoiler:  General Information



*Name:* _Soulore (stands for Soul Core, as the red core in it's head is it's soul)_

*Pokédex Number:* _#782 (Last known Pokémon + number of my favourite Pokémon)_

*Location: *_Old abandoned Fairy Gym in the Kalos region (Valerie's grandmother's gym)*_

*Height: *5_'03"  (1,6m)_

*Weight:* 121.3_ lbs.  (55,0kg)_

*Gender:* _Genderless_

*Category:* _Spirit Pokémon_

*Type:* _Dark/Fairy_

*Ability:* _Outpace -- Always attacks first if HP is equal or below 50%_

*Moveset:*

lvl - Attack name
_
- - Mean Look
- - Quick Attack
- - Play Rough
- - Double Team
5 - Feint Attack
9 - Crafty Shield
11 - Taunt
15 - Confuse Ray
18 - Knock Off
22 - Payback
25 - Foul Play
29 - Fairy Lock
31 - Hypnosis
35 - Thief
39 - Protect
44 - Shadow Ball
50 - Geomancy
56 - Dark Pulse
62 - Shadow Force_

*It can learn various TM & HM attacks. Some examples are;*
_- TM41 Torment_
_- TM56 Fling_
_- TM61 Will-O-Wisp_
_- TM63 Embargo_
_- TM98 Power-Up Punch_
_- HM01 Cut_

*It can also learn a special fairy move via a tutor:
*
*Power: *_220 _*         Accuracy: *_90_
_Final Wish -- It uses the energy stored in it's floating matter to fire a powerful energy ball. This attack will reduce the user's Sp. Attack and Sp. Defense stats._


*And the artwork:*


Spoiler:  Official Entry Black/Blue Background



The final artwork and my official entry.
 
Soulore with the magical power visible and without the magical power visible.





Spoiler:  Official Entry White Background



This is the final artwork with white background.
 
Soulore with the magical power visible and without the magical power visible.





Spoiler:  Alternative (without outlines)



This is the artwork without outlines






Spoiler:  Original Concept Art



The original drawing made on paper.




*Soulore - Shell and Energy Forme:
This information is more important for the anime/movies than the games.
*


Spoiler



When the light on its head goes out, Soulore will return to its Shell Forme. The dark matter will be stored in its shell. The shell will shrink, together with the yellow arm rings. The core(its head) will lock the shell up and keep the dark matter safe. Soulore can't fight if its in Shell Forme.
Soulore can change back to its Energy Forme by using a special stone. The Evade Stone.

The Evade Stone will let the shell expand. The core will come loose and the dark matter will escape, forming its Energy Forme.

*The Evade Stone:*

Men says that the yellow core in the stone makes the Pokémon awake from its Shell Forme, as it communicates with the yellow spot on its head. The Pokémon then transforms to its Energy Forme.


*The grandmother of the Laverre City gym was the first Fairy gymleader. The old building has been abandoned and Soulore roams the building now.


----------



## MionissNio (Jan 3, 2016)

Just asking, can we add further concept art to our submissions?


----------



## yusuo (Jan 3, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> Just asking, can we add further concept art to our submissions?


You can add whatever you want up until 11.59GMT on the 7th January if you think it will help your case


----------



## MionissNio (Jan 3, 2016)

yusuo said:


> You can add whatever you want up until 11.59GMT on the 7th January if you think it will help your case


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Xen0 (Jan 3, 2016)

I actually allready drew a few Pokemon on colors (3DS). Does this count as program?


----------



## yusuo (Jan 3, 2016)

Xen0 said:


> I actually allready drew a few Pokemon on colors (3DS). Does this count as program?


It does


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 3, 2016)

pikpol said:


> This Pokémon is a legendary Pokémon just like Arcanine.


Pardon? Might wanna change that lol


----------



## pikpol (Jan 3, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> Pardon? Might wanna change that lol



Arcanine was originally planned to be a legendary pokemon. Look in the pokedex, it still is.


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 3, 2016)

pikpol said:


> Arcanine was originally planned to be a legendary pokemon. Look in the pokedex, it still is.


Ah, I always thought of that as an adjective rather than a label


----------



## Xen0 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well then I might introduce Fungaroo to the Templers:






http://colorslive.com/details/3073605  // http://colorslive.com/author?id=86857 [for others] 
(If wished so I can upload some kind of proof tomorrow, just tell me what exactly)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm a bit pissed that I actually made my entry with MSpaint ._.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a bit pissed that I actually made my entry with MSpaint ._.


Why don't you just make a new one?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 3, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Why don't you just make a new one?


fuck it, I'm leaving the 5 minutes mouse draw made in MSpaint as my entry haha.


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 3, 2016)

@pikpol  Fantastic entry btw, looks like a winner ^-^


----------



## MionissNio (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I further conceptualized my entry here are the pictures I am just starting out at drawing so it may contain errors.

Only lifework as I cannot color yet.

Also added a new dex entry

Dec entry 2: There are many Stories of this Pokemon abducting those who start fires in forests and consuming them with its eternal flame.


----------



## pikpol (Jan 3, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> @pikpol  Fantastic entry btw, looks like a winner ^-^



Thank you^^

EDIT: @JustAKirby I edited my entry, I think you like it more now
         Yours looks also great! Looking forward to an image of yours


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 5, 2016)

pikpol said:


> Thank you^^
> 
> EDIT: @JustAKirby I edited my entry, I think you like it more now
> Yours looks also great! Looking forward to an image of yours





pikpol said:


> Thank you^^
> 
> EDIT: @JustAKirby I edited my entry, I think you like it more now
> Yours looks also great! Looking forward to an image of yours


I'm actually not too proud of what it looks like XP
bit afraid to post it's image


----------



## pikpol (Jan 5, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> I'm actually not too proud of what it looks like XP
> bit afraid to post it's image



Haha, the image does not have to be amazing. It just needs to explain it's design, right?


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 5, 2016)

pikpol said:


> Haha, the image does not have to be amazing. It just needs to explain it's design, right?


I guess that's true, I just hope mine lives up to the description I gave it


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm not too late, right? Kinda totally forgot about my submission...

Anyways, its name is "Pelucidian" which comes from the word "Pellucid" which means "allowing the maximum passage of light" as well as "clear in meaning, expression, or style". It is an Ice / Dragon type.

Its basic moves are:
- Ice Shard   - Aurora Beam
- Twister      - Mirror Move

It's normal ability is Ice Body, and its Hidden Ability is Snow Warning.

It is not a legendary, but it is a very large Pokemon and does not have any other evolutionary forms.

It can learn HMs Fly and Cut, and is able to learn most Flying, Ice and Dragon TMs, as well as a handful of Ghost type TMs.

It is native to the Johto region, however it is only ever seen during the winter.

POKEDEX ENTRY: This illusive Pokemon is often confused for a Ghost type due to its translucent body. It is assumed that it is extremely sensitive to heat, perhaps even melting away during the summer, as all recorded sightings of it have been during Snow Storms or other times of extreme cold


----------



## yusuo (Jan 5, 2016)

2 days left people


----------



## pikpol (Jan 5, 2016)

There are a lot of great Fakemon already. So looking forward who wins it and who ends in the top 3 
And thanks @yusuo You organized a great competition!


----------



## Xen0 (Jan 5, 2016)

There are at least 6 Fakemons I'd accept asap as Pokémon. 
My favorites are @MionissNio @AaronUzumaki and @john.jingle so far. Really great work!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally, after some days of brainstorming, drawing and whatnot, here's my fakemon! Better late than never, I guess.
So, I initially planned to do just one, but then I never stopped and did an entire evolutionary line...


Spoiler: Big image alert











Just for heads up, this fakemon is female only.



Spoiler: Long text is long



Litchild
Type - Normal
Ability - Innocence: Enemy Pokèmon attacks have more chance to miss.
Pokèdex: An infant Pokèmon, this Pokèmon has no understanding of good or evil. Always curious,
it will follow other Pokèmon that spark its curiosity and copy what they're doing.
Moveset: Pound, Disarming Voice, Sing, Minimize, Metronome, Rest, Mimic.

Pixiry
Evolves from Litchild at level 18 with high happiness.
Type - Normal/Fairy
Ability - Holy guard: This Pokèmon has lower chances to get afflicted with a status effect.
Pokèdex: A good hearted Pokèmon, it is always playful and happy. If it detects sadness, it will go
to that person or Pokèmon to cheer them up.
Moveset: Charm, Calm Mind, Echoed Voice, Return, Fairy Wind, Confusion, Encore, Bounce.

Diveavenly
Evolves from Pixiry at level 32
Type - Normal/Fairy
Ability - Holy guard: This Pokèmon has lower chances to get afflicted with a status effect.
Pokèdex: This Pokèmon is considered by most to be an angel incarnate. It help those in need
and it is said that it helps lost souls find their proper rest.
Moveset: Moonblast, Heal Bell, Future Sight, Fly, Moonlight, Psystrike, Perish Song, Sweet Kiss.

Velevil
Evolves from Litchild at level 18 with low happiness.
Type - Dark/Poison
Ability - Mean trick: If a move should afflict this Pokèmon with a status effect, there is a chance
that the enemy Pokèmon will be afflicted instead.
Pokèdex: This Pokèmon gains happiness by bringing pain to others. It can secrete poison from
the tail that it uses to attack like a flail.
Moveset: Astonish, Acid Spray, Bite, Revenge, Frustration, Poison Tail, Hex, Drain Punch.

Lustoxin
Evolves from Velevil at level 32
Type - Dark/Poison
Ability - Mean trick: If a move should afflict this Pokèmon with a status effect, there is a chance
that the enemy Pokèmon will be afflicted instead.
Pokedèx: An alluring Pokèmon, it uses a poison that brainwash other Pokèmon to work for it.
If this Pokèmon gets attached to it's trainer, it will cling jealousy to it and attack anything that
it feels is a threat.
Moveset: Cross Poison, Dark Pulse, Shadow Ball, Hammer Arm, Gunk Shot, Nasty Plot, Destiny Bond, Reversal.



The reason I think this Pokèmon is better than the others is because... I've put a lot of effort in making it?
I mean, shouldn't this be your job to judge what is the best Pokèmon? 
I know the name aren't that good, I suck at creating names...


----------



## Hayleia (Jan 5, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Finally, after some days of brainstorming, drawing and whatnot, here's my fakemon! Better late than never, I guess.
> So, I initially planned to do just one, but then I never stopped and did an entire evolutionary line...
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you made your entry before I start working on mine. Now I can just forget about that competition and spend time doing other things.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 5, 2016)

Since @MionissNio asked if concept art could be added, I decided to add some old Goblic sketches and doodles!


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 6, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Finally, after some days of brainstorming, drawing and whatnot, here's my fakemon! Better late than never, I guess.
> So, I initially planned to do just one, but then I never stopped and did an entire evolutionary line...
> 
> 
> ...


I think we have our winner XD
Seriously, nice work ^-^


----------



## Kartik (Jan 6, 2016)

PRESENTING before you:-Arus

FAKEDEX ENTRY:-

A myth tell that this fakemon is capable of unbricking  any 3ds or 2ds.It unbricks the 3ds with the help of magical power which comes through the daimond in its head and hands.The myth also tell that it can also downgrade a 3ds or 2ds without bricking.
Type:-Fairy Psychic
FAKEDEX ENTRY 2:-

This fakemon has a real daimond embedded on it's head and the diamond gets bigger as the the fakemon grows
Type:-Fairy Psychic

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
SOME MORE INFORMATION:-
The fakemon does not evolve.It's found on route 101 in ORAS after completing DELTA episode.





HP:- 95
Speed:-180
Attack:-90
Defense:- 100
Sp.Attack:-80
Sp.Defense:-85
These are the states of a level 100 Arus
Ability :-Innovative(thinks of innovative ideas to get out of troubles)
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
MOVES:-
*Unbricker:- *Power-80 Accuracy-100(if pokedex entry=1)
This move  unbricks *ds and also disables moves like reflect and Light Screen.
*Downgrader:-* Power-0 Accuracy-100(if pokedex entry =1)
This move downgrade *ds and in battle,reduces enemy's attack stat
*Fairy Storm:-* Power-180 Accuracy-30
This move is the strongest known move of a fairy type fakemon.The opponent is attacked by a storm which contains magical power which causes paralysis,poisoning and burning at once.If this attack hits the opposing fakemon faints at once.
*Psyshock:-* Power:-80 Accuracy:-100
Inflicts damage based on the target's Defense.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Moveset(learned by level up):-
(1.signifies learnt on level 1)
Fairy type moves:-
1.Aromatic Mist
11.Unbricker
18.Charm
19.Downgrader
29.Fairy lock
40.Light of Ruin
50.Fairy wind
64.Geomancy
78.Moonblast
82.Misty Terrain
Pyschic type moves:-
1.Agility
9.Amnesia
14.Barrier
25.Cosmic Power
37.Calm Mind
40.Psychic
45.Extrasensory
59.Hypnosis
70.Psybeam
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
I want to win this competition because i want a 2ds because my old one got bricked while downgrading(this provides the inspiration of creating this fakemon)and in my country cost of a new 2ds is 200$ and i don't have that much money.This fakemon can be used in the next generation of consoles(VR)


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hayleia said:


> Glad you made your entry before I start working on mine. Now I can just forget about that competition and spend time doing other things.


Hey, there's no need to feel down!  I said, young man...
Post your creation anyway, who knows, maybe yusuo would like it more than mine or something.



JustAKirby said:


> I think we have our winner XD
> Seriously, nice work ^-^


Well, thanks!
I usually put a lot of effort in things that I like to do, even when it's not really needed...


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

And (finally) Here's my pokemon!
Leafarrot!




Leafarrot is a grass starter pokemon in some tropical regions and in general like to help people with their works, but not mean that they can do everything right...But they do the possible to make their trainers' cheer up when in bad humor.

Moveset is the basic of grass starters and flying, I mean nothing that make it " wow! nice moves!", but peculiarly he easily learn is:
-Mirror move (_Parrot Mimicry, _translating it's japanese name )
-Chatter
-Grasswhistle
-Sing
Like it was all on his blood! haha

Why this is the best?What do you think? That all this pokemon can say is something like "HUEHUEHUEHUE"???Let me tell you why this is the best here, my amigo. Look at that buddy! Instead of invading online games servers and causing the chaos, they are a company for Pirates (and Trainers) on their great adventures, they do kids lost the breath with the fun they can bring!(You do know about tropical birds, right?) They also help old ladies on Tv programs! I bet you can smile just looking at this buddy face!Who wouldn't want this adorable companion?


Heheh hope do you like it! Thanks for the opportunity and good luck everyone!


----------



## MionissNio (Jan 7, 2016)

I


Kartik said:


> PRESENTING before you:-Arus
> 
> FAKEDEX ENTRY:-
> 
> ...


 I lol so hard reading that this Pokemon in bricks 3ds I fell on the floor! Anyways good luck with the competition!


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Last day people, get it going. I'll close at 12gmt tonight and announce the winner at some point tomorrow


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 7, 2016)

Welp... Congrats who ever won.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

Everyone else's is so much better than mine.


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2016)

Whoa, great competition here bro! I can't believe I never saw this topic until just now... pretty late! 
Would've entered if I had seen this sooner... don't want to make anything half assed  Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Finally, after some days of brainstorming, drawing and whatnot, here's my fakemon! Better late than never, I guess.
> So, I initially planned to do just one, but then I never stopped and did an entire evolutionary line...
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it and what com to my head was " Seeeegaaaa"  XD  I can see the references but don't know if I saw them all :v (chao, cosmo, chuchurocket , it's all?:v ) 
It's nice you even made all te evolution XD Also the names are interesting ... the way to evolve too (also like a angel/devil chao? õ3o)
If you don't win here try to make it apears on the " adv3"! xD 




Kartik said:


> SOME MORE INFORMATION:-
> The fakemon does not evolve.It's found on route 101 in ORAS after completing DELTA episode.


It help to fix phisicaly broken too? D:
haha this about unbrick was unespected XD
The art looks interesting... I want to see it with more technique hmm  
[offtopic] there are pokemon translated to indian? even fan translated? I got curious o-o (you can pm me if you want to talk about XD)


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2016)

Okay... I just had to submit one 




Name: Nishrub
Moveset:
* Ni! (Intimidate, lowers attack)
* Demand (annoys, lowers defence)
* Headbutt (a regular attack)
* Confuse (causes confusion)

Why is this the best one? He's a debuff pokemon with a lot of physical defence, since he's quite big. He looks intimidating and scares smaller pokemon. He will help the team first and can learn new moves from TM's and HM's (But only exchange the Headbutt move, the rest are permanent). Also, he looks nice and is not too expensive.


----------



## pikpol (Jan 7, 2016)

Made my last changes.
I wish everyone good luck! Nice that you're participating at the last point @Issac 

And thank you @yusuo for such a great competition. We created some very nice Fakemon!


----------



## JordenNixNix (Jan 7, 2016)

I would like to participate as well with my entry:

Her name is: Violletta
Type: fairy

The moveset based on how you trains her.

Possible (battle) moveset:
-Perish song
-Rapid spin
-Hyper Voice
-Metal sound

Possible (contest) moveset:
-sing
-moonlight
-Disarming voice
-Echoed Voice

Ability:
1. Soundproof
2. hidden ability: her form  adepts to her situation (battle/contest)

Violetta is the first Pokémon who is based on a music instrument!
The gender is always female.
She has 2 forms, a light one, and a darker one.
It's a Pokémon who fits both, contest masters and Pokémon masters!

Her moves are based on music. But of course she also can do others.



According how you train her she change form (white black).

The white one:
This violletta is the basic form.
The white form is the contest form.
She plays relaxing and sad music for her trainer that would empress everyone at contest.
If she wins a master contest she will evolves into a Contrabella, the contrabass pokémon.


The dark one:
This is violletta's battle form.
In this form, she plays more aggressive and faster songs that challenging her foes and encourage her party.

If you trains her to level 50, she becomes a Guizelle, The rock pokémon!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

JordenNixNix said:


> I would like to participate as well with my entry:
> 
> Her name is: Violletta
> Type: fairy
> ...


This is amazing!


----------



## john.jingle (Jan 7, 2016)

john.jingle said:


> Early concept art
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Updated my original post with new art.
I wish I can get around to drawing Mega Hallowkin but I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it by the deadline.

Keep it comin' people, we got about 7 hours left!  And to everyone who participated, good job and good luck!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I saw it and what com to my head was " Seeeegaaaa"  XD  I can see the references but don't know if I saw them all :v (chao, cosmo, chuchurocket , it's all?:v )
> It's nice you even made all te evolution XD Also the names are interesting ... the way to evolve too (also like a angel/devil chao? õ3o)
> If you don't win here try to make it apears on the " adv3"! xD


Oh god, I've totally forgot about those cute little critters! I've used to play with them all the time in SA2B!
Why hasn't Sega done anything with them for mobile or 3ds!? Like a portable Chao garden...
I'm totally honest here now, I drew my Fakemon like that but I din't had in mind to make references to Sega games. It's all a coincidence. 
Maybe I dit it subconsciously...?
Also, I do know the Chaos and Chuchu Rocket, but who's Cosmo? You mean the goddess of Final Fantasy? 




Issac said:


> Okay... I just had to submit one
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 "No, not the Pokèmon that says Ni!"


----------



## Sono (Jan 7, 2016)

Sadly, Screen2GIF crashed when I clicked "stop", so I can't prove that way that I made this. But you can tell it's made by me, because it looks so ugly 





Also, if you don't get the reference:


Spoiler









Edit:
I choose Webkit, because it's the most useful Pokémon for anyone.

Pros:
If you're a developer, it'll help you by following your commands.
If you can't draw, it can draw nice-looking posters for you.
If you feel lonely, you can go in it's box, and play games with it. That's what you wanted when you were younger, didn't you? 

Con/Pro: if it doesn't understand you, it can freak out, and do weird things it wouldn't do otherwise. Watch out for what you say, or it may get a heart attack! But if you're lucky, it may even do suff you wanted sooo bad while it's freaked out.
Please note, if your Pokémon Webkit is still alive after it freaked out, please take it to the nearest PokéCenter, so the psychologists could make your Webkit healthy again.
Please also note, that if you take your Webkit to a PokéCenter, they'll teach it to not to freak out if it can't understand what they say to it, so it won't do bad stuff just for you!

Keep calm, and stop abusing Webkit!


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Oh god, I've totally forgot about those cute little critters! I've used to play with them all the time in SA2B!
> Why hasn't Sega done anything with them for mobile or 3ds!? Like a portable Chao garden...
> I'm totally honest here now, I drew my Fakemon like that but I din't had in mind to make references to Sega games. It's all a coincidence.
> Maybe I dit it subconsciously...?
> Also, I do know the Chaos and Chuchu Rocket, but who's Cosmo? You mean the goddess of Final Fantasy?


I agree you... why did chao garden got forgotten?? with GBA/gc stuff and forever ways to trade/transport chaos (?) looked like it would be a think for all heading sonic games :B sadly I lost it on their time so I had no much fun with chaos, just while playing the Adventures and maybe when I play the advances :v
Chaos could be a thing today haha
Really no thinking on te references? XD the first pose was what made me think more on the chaos (a bit in kulumon:v), the demons/cat shadow things (sorry :x) is totally alike the one from chuchurocket XD the eyes are identical haha I thought you where really making a nice reference taking them as base 
Cosmos is this from sonic X http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130108205922/sonic/es/images/0/00/Cosmo_Sonic.jpg  xD 

well we got offtopic here haha  sorry


----------



## Issac (Jan 7, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> "No, not the Pokèmon that says Ni!"


:3 It might evolve to the Pokémon who say Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptang Zoo Boing!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> *Base form:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made some changes. Do evolutions count towards the contest?


----------



## pikpol (Jan 7, 2016)

It's great to see how everyone is giving it all. Everyone comes up with some great ideas and really wants to win the modded 2DS.


----------



## Sono (Jan 7, 2016)

pikpol said:


> It's great to see how everyone is giving it all. Everyone comes up with some great ideas and really wants to win the modded 2DS.



Ye  Even if it's hard to paint something, they try, and they come up with neat ideas 

Btw, I only want the 2DS, because I don't have money to buy another one, but I need another one, so I could use it for homebrew development. Also, I can't break the hinge of it, because it doesn't have one


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> Really no thinking on te references? XD the first pose was what made me think more on the chaos (a bit in kulumon:v), the demons/cat shadow things (sorry :x) is totally alike the one from chuchurocket XD the eyes are identical haha I thought you where really making a nice reference taking them as base
> Cosmos is this from sonic X http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130108205922/sonic/es/images/0/00/Cosmo_Sonic.jpg  xD



Well, for Litchild, I was going for a basic, normal looking baby Pokèmon with not many features, and the Chaos fit the description a bit, I guess. 
And yeah, the eyes on the tail are pretty much the same, but I haven't seen the Chuchu Rocket game in years. Probably the subconscious thing again...
As for Cosmos, I did see her before making my Fakèmons, but she never really came in my mind while making them, mostly 'cause I've never seen the episodes of Sonic X with her (not all episodes got here in Italy).
Anyway, enough off-topic, good luck to everyone!


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Last 2 hours lovely people. I know a modded system isn't really needed anymore now that people can downgrade but its free so why not


----------



## pikpol (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> Last 2 hours lovely people. I know a modded system isn't really needed anymore now that people can downgrade but its free so why not



HYPE
So exciting!
Do you already have a winne in mind? @yusuo


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

pikpol said:


> HYPE
> So exciting!
> Do you already have a winne in mind? @yusuo


I did like jack sparrows until he got banned, after that I thought I would wait for it to end and then go through them all and narrow it down and then choose one


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 7, 2016)

Hand up if ya know ya will lose


----------



## pikpol (Jan 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Hand up if ya know ya will lose


 Go team losers! 


@yusuo would you PM the winner first and then post in here. Or would you announce the winner via this thread?


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> I did like jack sparrows *until he got banned,* after that I thought I would wait for it to end and then go through them all and narrow it down and then choose one


ok I'm laughng more than I should XD this is sad but ironic lol 

well anxiety intensifies e3e


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

Just put the finishing touches on mine. Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Hand up if ya know ya will lose


hey man, don't say that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pikpol said:


> Go team losers!
> 
> 
> @yusuo would you PM the winner first and then post in here. Or would you announce the winner via this thread?


I would more than likely do both in quick succession, like email the winner and then post here, all within a couple of minutes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

toying with the idea of how i will choose,

Im tempted to go with choosing the top 3, pm'ing them and asking why they think they should win, either that or choosing 3 and then picking a name at random.

What you guys think


----------



## pikpol (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> hey man, don't say that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Hard to say. The best option is probably option one.


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Just put the finishing touches on mine. Good luck to all of you!!





pikpol said:


> Go team losers!
> 
> 
> @yusuo would you PM the winner first and then post in here. Or would you announce the winner via this thread?


what do you guys think


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

don't got it ...


yusuo said:


> 3, pm'ing them and asking why they think they should win


isn't this the "_and i think he's the best because he has a giant ginger moustache that has the ability to grab thors lightning bolts out of the sky and hurl them at the demon spawn of gary oak._" part? XD 
Idk choose the one you think more creative, original or that fit more the pokemon contxet?The one you liked most ...?I think will be more clean õ3o

About PM'ing , first PM the winner, them post when the winner answers (you told about chaging if he doesn't answer in a time, right?)


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> don't got it ...
> 
> isn't this the "_and i think he's the best because he has a giant ginger moustache that has the ability to grab thors lightning bolts out of the sky and hurl them at the demon spawn of gary oak._" part? XD
> Idk choose the one you think more creative, original or that fit more the pokemon contxet?The one you liked most ...?I think will be more clean õ3o
> ...


its not, i mean like why they think they should, not why they're pokemon's better but i guess you're right, this is american idol and its not going to be the best sob story, keep it all fair

And yeah if there is no answer it will go to the runner up


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

oh I got it now !  
You can ask it if you want but them wold be we convincing you that we should win or just to see if our opinions fits yours? 
But idk sound persuasive the first idea :B haha 




yusuo said:


> the best sob story


what is this? :v


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> oh I got it now !
> You can ask it if you want but them wold be we convincing you that we should win or just to see if our opinions fits yours?
> But idk sound persuasive the first idea :B haha
> 
> ...


like, hmmm how to explain, you know on reality tv where they always come up with a story of like, I was orphaned as a child, I lived on the street and i've give my life to music and its the only thing that keeps me going, well thats a sob story.

A story that makes you feel bad for the person and feel compassionate


----------



## Sono (Jan 7, 2016)

@yusuo: would you please ask the winner about what image editor did the winner use? I'm curious, because I used an image editing program that almost nobody has heard about


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> @yusuo: would you please ask the winner about what image editor did the winner use? I'm curious, because I used an image editing program that almost nobody has heard about


what did you use?


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> like, hmmm how to explain, you know on reality tv where they always come up with a story of like, I was orphaned as a child, I lived on the street and i've give my life to music and its the only thing that keeps me going, well thats a sob story


oh got it XD was like me talking about my broken 3DS...w ell i'm not the only one here with this so ...
well if you want to ask the top 3 why, but do't take it too decisive xD
Maybe asking the idea behind the creation the pokemon and stuff? this could be more interesting and maybe valid points to win than " why you want to win?" heh well i'ts up to you o3o



MarcusD said:


> @yusuo: would you please ask the winner about what image editor did the winner use? I'm curious, because I used an image editing program that almost nobody has heard about


why don't just tell like some told? xD I Used medibang paint pro... it's very good... and IT'S FREE' XD


----------



## pikpol (Jan 7, 2016)

GIMP user over here


----------



## Sono (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I Used medibang paint pro... it's very good... and IT'S FREE' XD



Looks photoshop-y  But it requires Android 4+ 



yusuo said:


> what did you use?



I used Logomotion


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Looks photoshop-y  But it requires Android 4+


people compare this with paint tool sai .. but is a nice painting/manga and comic making program, lot of options XD
also have for PC and MAC (I'm using on pc lol)



MarcusD said:


> I used Logomotion


nice! it's make animations too? interesting XD
this bird looks like Homer Simpson


----------



## Sono (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> paint tool sai



I like Paint Tools SAI 
I call it SAIt, because its pronounciation sounds like "cheese" in my language 
(In my language, cheese is "sajt")



Sliter said:


> nice! it's make animations too? interesting XD



Yes, it can export to gif 



Sliter said:


> this bird looks like Homer Simpson



Upon closer inspection of the above statement, I agree with it.
The above sentence shortended:


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

I've narrowed it down to five people already

I think it will come to choosing a name out of a hat as the one's im looking at are damn good


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> I've narrowed it down to five people already
> 
> I think it will come to choosing a name out of a hat as the one's im looking at are damn good


If you narrowed it to 5, will you list them as the top 5 I asked for?


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> If you narrowed it to 5, will you list them as the top 5 I asked for?


If you like yes


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I like Paint Tools SAI
> I call it SAIt, because its pronounciation sounds like "cheese" in my language
> (In my language, cheese is "sajt")


ow xD



MarcusD said:


> Upon closer inspection of the above statement, I agree with it.
> The above sentence shortended:


xDD agree with you


yusuo said:


> 've narrowed it down to five people already
> 
> I think it will come to choosing a name out of a hat as the one's im looking at are damn good


owww nice o3o 



Boogieboo6 said:


> If you narrowed it to 5, will you list them as the top 5 I asked for?


yeahhh XD


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Ill announce the winner in 57 minutes, unless theres any late submissions


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> Ill announce the winner in 57 minutes, unless theres any late submissions


great! O3O


----------



## Sono (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> Ill announce the winner in 57 minutes, unless theres any late submissions



I'll take my time then, and I'll study for tomorrow xD

Or should I work on homebrew? idk ._,

Or should I work on the GBATemp notifier? To know when yusuo posts the results xD


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> what did you use?


I used FireAlpaca. Another good, free tool. Also, in response to what you said earlier, I think you should just pick a top 3, and just narrow it down to the best one. I spent MANY hours into creating my Pokemon, and I wouldn't want to lose just because I wasn't randomly picked. (Assuming I make it into the top 3.)


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I used FireAlpaca. Another good, free tool. Also, in response to what you said earlier, I think you should just pick a top 3, and just narrow it down to the best one. I spent MANY hours into creating my Pokemon, and I wouldn't want to lose just because I wasn't randomly picked. (Assuming I make it into the top 3.)


Thats what it is, a top 3 and then a hat draw as I can't for the life of me decide


----------



## Sono (Jan 7, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I used FireAlpaca. Another good, free tool.



This one looks photoshop-y too.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> I used FireAlpaca. Another good, free tool. Also, in response to what you said earlier, I think you should just pick a top 3, and just narrow it down to the best one. I spent MANY hours into creating my Pokemon, and I wouldn't want to lose just because I wasn't randomly picked. (Assuming I make it into the top 3.)


ohh I used fire alpaca until medibang come (was cloud alpaca earlier xD)  they are much diferent now?

I agree about the luck part x3x 



yusuo said:


> Thats what it is, a top 3 and then a hat draw as I can't for the life of me decide


h D: even with the ask part? lol


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> ohh I used fire alpaca until medibang come (was cloud alpaca earlier xD)  they are much diferent now?
> 
> I agree about the luck part x3x
> 
> ...


Im not going to do the ask part i set the rules, its not fair to change them now, but I got to admit this is bloody difficult, hence the hat pick


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm the only one who actually used paint ONLY lol.

I'm pretty good with photofiltre studio x, but it's too late now haha

Good luck to everyone


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 7, 2016)

@yusuo Did you already pick the top 3? Can you tell us who's in it?


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> @yusuo Did you already pick the top 3? Can you tell us who's in it?


Yes i can, in 34 minutes, the competition isn't over yet and something may change


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

yusuo said:


> Im not going to do the ask part i set the rules, its not fair to change them now, but I got to admit this is bloody difficult, hence the hat pick


well I can understand you XD


----------



## yusuo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sliter said:


> well I can understand you XD


Is your console modded at the moment?


----------



## Sliter (Jan 7, 2016)

hm? actually I cant say I have one :v 
unless you arent talking about a 3DS? XD


----------



## yusuo (Jan 8, 2016)

Winner has been notified, competition closed


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 8, 2016)

no top 5 then?


----------



## yusuo (Jan 8, 2016)

1st Place - Silter 

Joint 2nd and 3rd - Pikpol and ElipsOfTheAbyss


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

I didn't win D:


----------



## yusuo (Jan 8, 2016)

Everyones drawings were amazing, and trust me, this decision was very hard. I'll run another one of these in a month or 2 I think, but come up with some actual good prizes for the runners up as well


----------



## Sliter (Jan 8, 2016)

I can't beLEAf it ajsajshas


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations Sliter!That was fun! Thanks for hosting this yusuo!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

Congrats Sliter. Well I guess I wasted about 5 hours.


----------



## Sono (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know what hrth means, but I'll use it anyways becaues of the clapping animation xD


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm the only one who actually used paint ONLY lol.
> 
> I'm pretty good with photofiltre studio x, but it's too late now haha
> 
> Good luck to everyone



Nope, I used paint only too  Didn't even use my huge ass Wacom board! ;P



MarcusD said:


> I don't know what hrth means, but I'll use it anyways becaues of the clapping animation xD


Hrth is the best thing ever. (For real, it was a test message someone typed in the testing area of the forum (which now is "The Edge of the Forum") and people replied with hrth, and so hrth was born


----------



## Sliter (Jan 8, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> Congratulations Sliter!That was fun! Thanks for hosting this yusuo!


thanks!!



GalladeGuy said:


> Congrats Sliter. Well I guess I wasted about 5 hours.


thanks! and don't be sad, every piece of work you do is an improve you get... I've took part in a lot of contest with big efforts and won nothing there, but learned more, and the taking the competition part òwo)/
come on think how sad is making this and the contest being just cancelled because of no reason ¬¬ (was an stupid contest from stupid people anyway xp)
So don't be sad and keep trying!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And well, any comments from the judge about the favorite top 3(5?)?  XD


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations Sliter  

A personal favourite was the Halloween one, especially that light blue sketch... but that was mostly based on the art (which I know wasn't the main focus of the competition).

I am really happy I didn't make the top 3 (and probably not even top 10)! I didn't want to submit a halfassed entry, but then I just thought about Pokémon in general, that they add two things and tweak the name a bit. And the first thing to come to my mind was The Knights Who Say Ni! and Shrubbery... Nishrub. I just had to submit that  Haven't even seen the movie for many years.

And a big thanks to yusuo for hosting a competition like this! That's really neat


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

Sliter said:


> And well, any comments from the judge about the favorite top 3(5?)? XD


Yeah, I was kind of surprised by that. Just look at 3rd place. No offence @ElyosOfTheAbyss , or as he called you, ElipsOfTheAbyss.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sliter's creation was just Chatot with a new coat of paint. Still, the drawing was good. I'm just salty


----------



## Sliter (Jan 8, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Sliter's creation was just Chatot with a new coat of paint. Still, the drawing was good. I'm just salty


well thanks for liking the drawing ...
I'm sad for saiyng it's a recolor! D: if was I hhad named it as "originalthecharacter" instead :B  lololo

Don't be sad , come here I buy you some fries


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

@Sliter Tell me when you get your 2DS so I can steal it from you congratulate you.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 8, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> @Sliter Tell me when you get your 2DS so I can steal it from you congratulate you.


lol XD ok 
well you are in USA, coming here steal it would coust more than buyig one there :v 
(here is the inverse XD it's cheap going there and buying one...ok not at all )


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 8, 2016)

Sliter said:


> lol XD ok
> well you are in USA, coming here steal it would coust more than buyig one there :v
> (here is the inverse XD it's cheap going there and buying one...ok not at all )


Good point. XD


----------



## Sliter (Jan 8, 2016)

just me now
https://video-gru2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=792760cda9ae3641cb11769b49cd614b&oe=568F41B6


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## pikpol (Jan 8, 2016)

Congratulations @Silter youre Fakemon does look like an almost real Pokémon!

I guess spending so much thinking about a good story and improve it bit by bit didn't help enough.
I lost from a bird...


----------



## JustAKirby (Jan 8, 2016)

pikpol said:


> Congratulations @Silter youre Fakemon does look like an almost real Pokémon!
> 
> I guess spending so much thinking about a good story and improve it bit by bit didn't help enough.
> I lost from a bird...


At least yours was in the top three lol
It sure had the potential of 1st place winner, and that's a fact


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 8, 2016)

If only I improved myne a bit more


----------



## pikpol (Jan 8, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> At least yours was in the top three lol
> It sure had the potential of 1st place winner, and that's a fact



Yeah that's right. It didn't stand out enough to actually win from the other 2 :/

This sucks. I was sooo close :/


----------



## pikpol (Jan 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> If only I improved myne a bit more



Even that wouldn't have helped. As I improved it several times and the winner was randomly choosen?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 8, 2016)

pikpol said:


> Even that wouldn't have helped. As I improved it several times and the winner was randomly choosen?


I'm pretty sure it was best description of the fakemon. Also he never said it was "Random" did he?


----------



## pikpol (Jan 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I'm pretty sure it was best description of the fakemon. Also he never said it was "Random" did he?



Ooh he changed it at the very end, sorry for that then.
We just lost :/


----------



## yusuo (Jan 8, 2016)

pikpol said:


> Ooh he changed it at the very end, sorry for that then.
> We just lost :/


It wasn't completley random, I took it down to the top 3 and then because I couldn't decide between them I chose a winner at random.
Some of you may complain it looks like chalot, but having the images side by side the differences are apparent, there are some similarities but there are alot of differences. Anyway it was his description that put him in the top 3 for me, I thought the bird watching TV with an old lady was pretty funny


----------



## MionissNio (Jan 8, 2016)

Congrats! To the winners! No problem I just haave too many 3ds already don't need one.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 8, 2016)

Welp, congrats to you, Sliter. Out of the three, yours is the Fakèmon I like most. Still...





_Next time, Sliter! Next time..._

Um, yeah, I forgot to mention two things...
First, if you like my Fakèmon and wanna use them for a hack of Pokèmon or something, feel free to do it.
Just let me know tho. I'm curious 
Second, in-case you don't understand the name of my Fakèmon:
Litchild is a mix of Little + Child
Pixiry is Pixie + Fairy
Diveavenly is Divine + Heavenly
Velevil is Veleno (italian for poison) + Evil
Lustoxin... Do I need to say it?


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm gonna improve my drawing and writing skills just in case something like this appears again


----------



## yusuo (Jan 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I'm gonna improve my drawing and writing skills just in case something like this appears again


Oh it will appear again, I'm thinking get a gateway as a runner up prize next time


----------



## Sliter (Jan 8, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Congratulations


thanks!


pikpol said:


> Congratulations @Silter youre Fakemon does look like an almost real Pokémon!


thanks" that was what I'm trying do to actually o3o


MionissNio said:


> Congrats! To the winners!


thanks!


DarkCoffe64 said:


> Welp, congrats to you, Sliter. Out of the three, yours is the Fakèmon I like most. Still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? thanks hahah  xD



DarkCoffe64 said:


> First, if you like my Fakèmon and wanna use them for a hack of Pokèmon or something, feel free to do it.


yeah .. since this contest started I was thinking if was to use in a romhack/ history or something XD  well the same about my entry o3o
--_-_--
@ElyosOfTheAbyss , @pikpol , don't be down .. we are the top 3 XD I just have luck enough to get pick from the hat e3e your works where really well done o3o I don't fell I'm more than anyone here for winning ówo 


yusuo said:


> Some of you may complain it looks like chalot, but having the images side by side the differences are apparent, there are some similarities but there are alot of differences. Anyway it was his description that put him in the top 3 for me, I thought the bird watching TV with an old lady was pretty funny


Oh guys I don't think it's fair comparing too much it with chatot.. Ok It's a parrot but was like telling that straly is a recolor of pidgey because they are idea of common birds/pigeons in different places :/

And great you liked!!
... I almost took off the old lady part! uhh XDD  that was close


yusuo said:


> Oh it will appear again, I'm thinking get a gateway as a runner up prize next time


interesting o3o


----------



## pikpol (Jan 8, 2016)

JordenNixNix said:


> I would like to participate as well with my entry:
> 
> Her name is: Violletta
> Type: fairy
> ...



Still think this is one of the best of this competition. Think away the Strings and you've got a brand new Kalos Pokémon!
Great Job @JordenNixNix


----------



## Pecrow (Jan 8, 2016)

rxtools supports 10.3 emunand...question... is 2ds similar to a n3ds or o3ds/


----------



## yusuo (Jan 8, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> rxtools supports 10.3 emunand...question... is 2ds similar to a n3ds or o3ds/


What are you on about, go away hijacker


----------



## Sliter (Jan 8, 2016)

well and about your opnions o the top 3 hm? I'm curious XD 



yusuo said:


> What are you on about, go away hijacker


maybe you should edit the first post that it's finished, and maybe the results?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sliter said:


> yeah .. since this contest started I was thinking if was to use in a romhack/ history or something XD  well the same about my entry o3o


I was more generally speaking to everyone who watched this contest, but yeah, if you're working on a romhack, go for it!
Maybe if you want, I could help. I'm kinda good at drawing/spriting, and I think I'm a creative guy, I guess...


----------



## Sliter (Jan 9, 2016)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I was more generally speaking to everyone who watched this contest, but yeah, if you're working on a romhack, go for it!
> Maybe if you want, I could help. I'm kinda good at drawing/spriting, and I think I'm a creative guy, I guess...


you could start a project XD there are alot of tutorials and toold for GBA hacking ... if youw ant DS you have to go verry deep looking for stuff XD

I have a project for pokehack (besides the translations)  but I have no way to start it yet :B  but have a theme in another game so the po/fakemon should be based on that haha


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

@Sliter did you get the 2DS?


----------



## Sliter (Jan 15, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> @Sliter did you get the 2DS?


not yet ... I think it would take a time to arrive , last thing I got from united kingdom (an amiibo I bougth from a pal here in gbatemp) needed about 42 days to arrive .A. but the minimum would be 2~3 weeks I guess...
**waiting anxiously *ajshajshajsh *


----------



## yusuo (Jan 15, 2016)

Sliter said:


> not yet ... I think it would take a time to arrive , last thing I got from united kingdom (an amiibo I bougth from a pal here in gbatemp) needed about 42 days to arrive .A. but the minimum would be 2~3 weeks I guess...
> **waiting anxiously *ajshajshajsh *


It was sent, I provided proof of that


----------



## Sliter (Jan 15, 2016)

yusuo said:


> It was sent, I provided proof of that


Yeah, I trust you o3o just not much the postal service here hahaha xD all we can do now is wait...
It will arrive SOON™


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 17, 2016)

Next challenge: Mod your pokemon in-game.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 3, 2017)

well It was over a year this ended but I have got nothing :x
I don't think it was Yusuo's fault, he me sent photos of the box with my address there and of the receipt.
Because it was without the senders address and tracking, the postal service there told me that they could do nothing about that, even showing the photos, I asked them several times. One time I bought an amiibo from UK and the sender had sent it in the same way (no tracking and sender address) but it arrived, took a time but come :v this one is more than a year late so I think it must be in another person hands already or lost somewhere xp 
also I don't think it come and someone from home hid it from me lol every time I get something everybody wants to know what is XD
So well, I think it's right to tell you guys about that :v also if someday it comes or something else happens I can update the situation lol


----------



## Sliter (May 15, 2018)

(sorry for the necrobump)
I was talking with friends about how strange is our postal service here, that we import stuff, sometime take only like 4+ months, others in a week it came lol (when they do came)
And they reminded me about this contest, and that it's over two years and it haven't arrived yet, probably they took it on the way here :/


----------

